# Tide Kalender für die Elbe bis Geesthacht



## Kabeljaukönig (18. Mai 2005)

Moin, moin,
Freunde der Elbfischer!
Gibt es im Anglerboard ein Tide- Kalender für die Elbe in Hamburg?
Es wäre zu schön, nicht ständig eine Zeitung kaufen zu müssen, um heraus zu finden wie der Pegel gerade steht oder wann Ebbe und Flut ist.
Wer weiß ein Link oder sogar ein Forum hier im Anglerboard?

Demnächst wohne ich in Kirchwerder und dann brauche ich ja nur noch aus dem Fenster zu gucken, aber bis dahin läuft noch viel Wasser die Elbe hinunter...

Freu mich auf Eure Hilfe....

Gruß Kabeljaukönig


----------



## Ron (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Tide Kalender für die Elbe bis Geesthacht*

http://www.bsh.de/cgi-bin/gezeiten/was_tab.pl?ort=DE__508P&zone=Gesetzliche+Zeit+%B9&niveau=KN

Speichern! Immer aktuell...


----------



## Kabeljaukönig (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Tide Kalender für die Elbe bis Geesthacht*

Moin Ron,

erstma vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe!
Nun kann ich mich auf`s wesentliche konzentrieren, den richtigen Termin für`s angeln planen. Die Elbe ist so launisch wie das Wetter! Mal fängt man bei Ebbe enorm gut und mal umgekehrt. Am besten fange ich aber bei nicht so gutem Wetter, sprich bei Regen und ungemütlichem Wetter.
Also, vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal anner Elb.
Zielfisch ist Aal und Zander...

Gruß Mirko


----------



## alligator (18. März 2007)

*AW: Tide Kalender für die Elbe bis Geesthacht*

Moin Mirko,

hier ist *die* Seite.  
Kannst dir aussuchen von welchem  Ort Zollenspieker, Altengamme oder was auch immer.



Gezeiten


Gruß Uwe


----------

